# Issues about Martin Jaguar Takedown Bow, need some kind of solution.



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

moonhs10 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! recurve shooter Harry here.
> 
> Today I realized my girlfriend ordered a Martin Jaguar Takedown for me as a Christmas Gift. It didn't come yet but I have couple questions about it.
> 
> I was looking for couple reviews on internet, and I found that oftenly people have issues with limbs cracking. Is there any solution for that?


New limbs.... :grin: 

The bow is cheap, is an easy bow to shoot (for me anyways... some suggest that the reflex is tricky... don't know.. I've no complaint) and I've been expecting my limbs to go for now goin on 3 years... others a couple of weeks.... however... I've the *opinion * that you're probably less likely to have bad limbs now than previously or originally offered.... where I was one.... but survived... In my opinion... if it fails I'll just buy new limbs... I've already gotten my money's worth from the bow.


----------



## SpeirHunting (Nov 4, 2012)

I put a set of Samick Sage limbs on the one I had, much better than factory limbs. My buddy killed his first deer with traditional archery gear this year using my old Martin/Samick creation.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

SpeirHunting said:


> I put a set of Samick Sage limbs on the one I had, much better than factory limbs. My buddy killed his first deer with traditional archery gear this year using my old Martin/Samick creation.


There ya go.... by the way... did you find the bow difficult to shoot? Someone here sayed that the reflex was quite the handful for a new shooter... I'm no expert shooter so my not knowing I'm having a hard time is hard to evaluate... you know... :grin:


----------



## SpeirHunting (Nov 4, 2012)

It was pretty good after the swap, not the equal of my Hoyt's (nor is it intended to be) but for what it is, very very serviceable. I used the 55# Samick limbs, and it shoots good, a little stack but it lost 2 inches or so in length so I attributed the stack to that. I did have a new string made by a local guy as the length changed. It flings arrows with authority, like I said my buddy Chris has killed a deer with it this year. The limbs cost a total of $55 plus shipping. So a grand total of less than $200 and you have a great beginner recurve suitable for deer, small game, or fishing.


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Does Sage limbs fit nicely? I already have Samick Sage, so I am pumped now! Can you explain how did you put Sage limbs on Martin Jaguar? 
Thanks!


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

SpeirHunting said:


> It was pretty good after the swap, not the equal of my Hoyt's (nor is it intended to be) but for what it is, very very serviceable. I used the 55# Samick limbs, and it shoots good, a little stack but it lost 2 inches or so in length so I attributed the stack to that. I did have a new string made by a local guy as the length changed. It flings arrows with authority, like I said my buddy Chris has killed a deer with it this year. The limbs cost a total of $55 plus shipping. So a grand total of less than $200 and you have a great beginner recurve suitable for deer, small game, or fishing.


what was the length of String that you used for Sage+Jaguar?


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry to ask to many questions but do you think Sage 60# limbs will work too? I know Martin Jaguar maximum poundage is 55# so I was concerning.


----------



## SpeirHunting (Nov 4, 2012)

They fit pretty good, there is a bit of a gap between the top of the limb and the limb pocket, but nothing that would affect function. I haven't measured the draw weight of the bow, but the 55# Samick limbs feel very comparable to the 65# limbs on my Gamemaster II. Just unbolt the Martins and bolt up the Samicks.


----------



## SpeirHunting (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm unsure of the string length without measuring, I would hate to throw a number out there and be wrong.


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't read a recent review for quite some time, so this may be incorrect. But last time this subject reared its head about a year ago, the consensus was that the limb-cracking issue was now a couple years in the past; that Martin had made progress on resolving the issue.

Then again, maybe not...


----------



## SpeirHunting (Nov 4, 2012)

The only reason I changed the limbs was because the Jaguar spent all summer in my luminum boat, the limbs delaminated. The Samick limbs were also 20-30 $ cheaper.


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Do I need any extra stuff to use Sage limbs on Martin Jaguar?


----------



## SpeirHunting (Nov 4, 2012)

Allen wrenches, a couple pieces of felt would most likely be beneficial.


----------

